# How I prepped for Raw Food Diet



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

I did a search on this forum for "fruitarian" and came up with zero. We are not strict fruitarians, more pragmatically into raw foods and keeping the bodily fluids alkalyzed. We avoid cooked (acid-forming) foods and ungerminated grains as much as possible. We do this because we feel healthier eating this way, not for any morality reasons really, because I do like an occasional chicken in the pot. I would call our diet, "frugivorish". The human body is biologically classified as a type of primate, and physically there is not much special about the human body except its expanded brain, and the apes seem to do just fine in the wild on a diet of mostly raw fruits.

Our diet is switched over to 80% raw fruits and greens because we got healthier eating that way and now we have learned to prefer this, although I still hold to those nostalgic food memories of Mother lovingly serving up our favorite casseroles or cobblers, but now they never seem to taste as good as I remember them tasting :tango_face_smile:

Hubby told me we need to store foods to last for a long time and enough for at least two to three months.

To keep this short - weeks of research and querying different growers and producers and learning about mylar and oxygen absorbers and mason jars, etcetera, etcetera, this is my current stock - mostly organic:

Turkish apricots
Zante black currants (unoiled) - 30lbs
Manukka raisins (with the seeds)
Banana chips (from Honeyville)
Raw honey and honeycomb
Pure peanut butter in glass jars
Raw date paste (24lbs)
Raw black fig paste (20 lbs)
Raw "Coconut Secret" flour
Virgin Coconut oil

I'm starting to purchase and sample some freeze dried fruit powders and have some "4x Papaya Powder" to try out.
I also purchased a whole foods gold label vitamin supplement that has great reviews on Amazon
Lots of mylar bags and oxygen absorbers and mason jars too. I like the pint-and-half tall narrow jars for "portion control".

Of course I'm purchasing a lot of canned and jarred fruits and veggies, and some of those nostalgic junk foods, such as macaroni and cheese and canned soups.

My favorite "cheat food" is a chilled can of apricot halves in fruit juice :vs_smile:

I've gained 10 pounds testing and tasting the foods and possible recipes. I'm learning to use the Coconut Secret flour without cooking it and I am very pleased with it. When slightly warmed it reminds me of the Cream-of-Wheat from childhood. It is very gut-friendly and tastes very good with some vanilla extract, but can be made into a decent pancake with some egg-whites whipped in. A little bit of it goes a long way. It can be flavored to be either sweet or savory (for example a curry dish).

I've been collecting citrus rinds and drying and powdering them as a digestive aid and to spark up some bland foods.
We've been purchasing the one-pound bottles of the "Now" brand powdered stevia as a sweetener.

Yes, these are "expensive" food items, but they are concentrated, nutrient dense living foods and they won't cause anyone any digestive discomfort when properly prepared, and we are elderly folks with some digestive issues from our years of eating mostly cooked wheat, dairy, and meats. I also got bulk rate prices with the most economical shipping. For example, 30 pounds of Zante currants for a total of $3.25 per pound and they look absolutely gorgeous and taste great.

Will I throw in some rice and beans? I'm hoping not, because I'm not sure how long viable brown or pre-germinated rice would last even with oxygen absorbers - will have to test it out first. Beans are okay because I can sprout them, such as the mung bean sprouts and pea sprouts. Pea soup is a great hearty nostalgia food.

My back yard is running amuck with comfrey and I will harvest and dry and powder it, along with some dandelion and plaintain, etcetera. I do not have a dehydrator and my slow cooker crockpot has a "warm" setting and it does a great job of drying things (with the lid off of course). I still have a craving for noodles so I purchased a Chiba vegetable turning slicer for making cucumber and zucchini noodle dishes, which is quite a fad now and with many many recipes. I will also purchase a 12-volt slow cooker to run off the solar.

I also plan to purchase "The Pines" liquid alfalfa as a health tonic.

I feel this matter is mostly settled and I'm now researching gardening methods and collecting a stash of hermetically sealed heirloom seeds. I decided to go with the Mittleider gardening method which is clearly explained in the LDSPrepper YouTube channel.

Praise, prayer, fasting, meditation with thankful attitude. The earth gives us everything we need and we need for nothing.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

I've come to the conclusion that many people are different (we all come from different corners of the earth afterall) in what is their best or optimal diet. I myself feel much better eating what many call a caveman diet (meats, veggies, fruits, nuts...). I look forward to your input on learning how to store some different items.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dmet said:


> I've come to the conclusion that many people are different (we all come from different corners of the earth afterall) in what is their best or optimal diet. I myself feel much better eating what many call a caveman diet (meats, veggies, fruits, nuts...). I look forward to your input on learning how to store some different items.


I too, eat more paleo than anything else.

There are veggies that require some form of cooking to better release the nutrients. Broccoli, for example, need to be steamed.

Too much of the wrong fruit will add too much sugar, undoing the refraining from processed sugars.

I agree with Kara that ungerminated grain is not a good idea. It has caused a lot of health problems for people.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure something to be said for raw Veganism. Thanks for your input. Glad your getting those B vitamins. Not much of that available in the plant kingdom. I dont thank the earth for anything. I thank the Creator who made it. Who do you pray to when you pray?


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

dmet said:


> I've come to the conclusion that many people are different (we all come from different corners of the earth afterall) in what is their best or optimal diet. I myself feel much better eating what many call a caveman diet (meats, veggies, fruits, nuts...). I look forward to your input on learning how to store some different items.


You are so right about people having different food preferences, growing up in different regions of the country too. I honestly don't know how long the dried fruits will store - long-term food storage is new to me as I usually eat the raisins up before they have time to get old.

I have some leeway on what I eat because the dryfasting is my ace-up-the-sleeve. I've already tested this out for myself and it works for me. In fact, it really lifts my spirits too, so it does double-duty - body and mind. There is a small amount of correct data about dryfasting from people who have actually done it and there is one Facebook Group that teaches intermittent fasting. I don't think any ONE PERSON is 100% correct or wise or know-it-all, and you do need to know yourself and fit things in with your own background.

I enjoy reading other people's experiences, rather than what they just heard or were taught without any questioning or testing. For example I get a lot of "fruit sugars are bad for you" and here I am healthier and sleeker, with no stiff joints or arthritis or nerve diseases or bowel issues, and no more pre-disposition for diabetes, and I'm 62 years and felt worse when I was 25 on an acid-forming diet (cooked foods mostly) than I do now.

Sure I had to break from my food culture and people who are heavily into their food culture are welcome to it. I believe people should be able to live the way they want to without needing to use force or deprivation. If I state my food preferences and my reasoning behind it and that raises a protest in someone's mind, well that's THEIR MIND. Get it?


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Sure something to be said for raw Veganism. Thanks for your input. Glad your getting those B vitamins. Not much of that available in the plant kingdom. I dont thank the earth for anything. I thank the Creator who made it. Who do you pray to when you pray?


I acknowledge your opinions and your viewpoint about the earth and the creator who made it. "Ask and you shall receive, seek and you shall find, knock and the door shall be opened" and I will answer your question with another question: who is the Highest and Only Giver of it all?


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

Denton said:


> I too, eat more paleo than anything else.
> 
> There are veggies that require some form of cooking to better release the nutrients. Broccoli, for example, need to be steamed.
> 
> ...


Hello, Denton, thank you for your input. I agree with you about eating some veggies cooked. I don't always need to be de-toxing the body and some cooked foods are grounding and taste better that way. If I overdo the cooked foods then I can go into a fasting/de-toxing mode to clear out the system. Life just got very simple for me - no more medical bills or doctors, excellent health compared with my younger days. Isn't prepping about being self-sustaining when or if the systems fail us?


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Sure something to be said for raw Veganism. Thanks for your input. Glad your getting those B vitamins. Not much of that available in the plant kingdom. I dont thank the earth for anything. I thank the Creator who made it. Who do you pray to when you pray?


Hello, Bigwheel,

Life is hierarchical and there are spirits above us and below us and one can say hello to a spirit just as I said "hello" to you; however as you are intimating it is not wise to get into worshipping higher or lower (more degraded) spirits, just as it is not wise to grant too much esteem to any person, and one of my favorite sayings of Jesus is that he acknowledged us as his brothers and sisters, just as capable as he to connect to the highest god.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We got on the Vegan kick heavy for several years. Was never hungry..always felt good and hit real close to ideal weight in a short while. I did cheat a bit and have one pig out day per week where I could eat whatever I wanted and pick up some B's without taking supplements. Humans need meat about once a week. 
Living and Raw Foods: The largest community on the internet for living and raw food information


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very interesting. I feel better when I eat 4 small meals a day heavy on proteins and veggies then a piece of fruit for a snack.

And, I learned a new word, Fruitarians.


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> We got on the Vegan kick heavy for several years. Was never hungry..always felt good and hit real close to ideal weight in a short while. I did cheat a bit and have one pig out day per week where I could eat whatever I wanted and pick up some B's without taking supplements. Humans need meat about once a week.
> Living and Raw Foods: The largest community on the internet for living and raw food information


Hello, Bigwheel, yes, when I go on the raw food forums there are very few people complaining about ill -health - just some horrible stuff sometimes coming out of their bodies at the beginning, and, like yourself most of them feel better. On other forums there is a lot of health complaints and I do notice the difference with myself too.

Yeah, pig-out days are great. When I was weightlifting I had one day a week as a pig-out day. Thumbs up to that!

Eating is not what my life is all about as sometimes I get so interested in other projects that I can forget to eat. This thread is about eating though.
Bottom line is stay healthy, don't need to run to a doctor and get his drugs, and be happy with your loved ones.


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Very interesting. I feel better when I eat 4 small meals a day heavy on proteins and veggies then a piece of fruit for a snack.
> 
> And, I learned a new word, Fruitarians.


Thank you for bringing that up because I don't give myself labels and I don't really like that word "fruitarian". I'm doing the best I can with the data I have to work with and the tests I've done on myself and the results I've gotten. Everyone should live their life the way they have found is working for them and their loved ones of course.

This forum is about prepping and my threads are for that person who might have some of my peculiar prepping requirements. I did the work and I'm paying it forward and let God decide who needs to know.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kara said:


> Hello, Denton, thank you for your input. I agree with you about eating some veggies cooked. I don't always need to be de-toxing the body and some cooked foods are grounding and taste better that way. If I overdo the cooked foods then I can go into a fasting/de-toxing mode to clear out the system. Life just got very simple for me - no more medical bills or doctors, excellent health compared with my younger days. Isn't prepping about being self-sustaining when or if the systems fail us?


Eating the way I do, all I hear at my annuals is, "Whatever you are doing, keep it up!"
I do not detox, though I am sure I should.


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

Denton said:


> Eating the way I do, all I hear at my annuals is, "Whatever you are doing, keep it up!"
> I do not detox, though I am sure I should.


You are getting some good feedback about your diet, that's great. Whenever the body gets better diet it naturally de-toxes over time. I just like the very short and powerful dryfast, and then the rest of the time don't get too anal-listic about it.

Whatever you are doing do more of it, hehehe.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back in the day we only ate fruit for breakfast. Lunch and supper was dark leafy green salads with any kind of raw veggie a person might like dressed with xxx virgin greek olive oyl and Braggs Apple cider vinegar. Beans and cornbread in an emergency.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have for most of my life preferred my veggies uncooked or a lightly as I could get . Same with fruit. With a lot of things we eat they need to be combined with other food for us to get the most value from it. Field corn with lime makes the protein useable.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You guys are about to aggravate the snot out of me. I'm gonna go grill a steak with baked potatoes and feel damn good about myself.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Kara said:


> Thank you for bringing that up because I don't give myself labels and I don't really like that word "fruitarian". I'm doing the best I can with the data I have to work with and the tests I've done on myself and the results I've gotten. Everyone should live their life the way they have found is working for them and their loved ones of course.
> 
> This forum is about prepping and my threads are for that person who might have some of my peculiar prepping requirements. I did the work and I'm paying it forward and let God decide who needs to know.


Kara, I really appreciate the thought you put into not only your OP, but also the responses to others. I have not been that thoughtful towards prep foods and sort of approached it as a protein per day averaging...Your post, while certainly not going to turn me in to a 'Fruit" loop - no offence intended...it has made me think about how to exchange a lot of todays comfort foods that the family eats...(The chocolate, ho-hos, donuts, with things that could be stored and still introduced as a healthy replacement for those in a SHTF situation...

I'd say that some of your flour, some date paste, fig, etc could be made into some very tasty treats... I look forward to any reports you have to offer...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Kara please do a search for drying with a box fan. Using a dehydrator that utilizes heat actually changes the structure of the fruit.


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

New guy 101 said:


> Kara, I really appreciate the thought you put into not only your OP, but also the responses to others. I have not been that thoughtful towards prep foods and sort of approached it as a protein per day averaging...Your post, while certainly not going to turn me in to a 'Fruit" loop - no offence intended...it has made me think about how to exchange a lot of todays comfort foods that the family eats...(The chocolate, ho-hos, donuts, with things that could be stored and still introduced as a healthy replacement for those in a SHTF situation...
> 
> I'd say that some of your flour, some date paste, fig, etc could be made into some very tasty treats... I look forward to any reports you have to offer...


Hello, New guy, a prepper does need to feed the mind with foods you grew up on and still have nostalgic memories or would feel deprived if you suddenly didn't have them. It's taken a couple of years for me to re-train my palate and do a body-cleanse which helped me kill desires for dairy products. Maybe it is my age and everyone in my family being over 50 that I have more attention now on amino acids than I do on proteins for nourishment. There are some canned meats on the shelf labelled, "Comfort Foods"

If you've ever had date rolls .... add some raw coconut flour to the date paste until stiff enough and dust with coconut shreds. That's a big hit here. My hubby feels as long as he takes his super duper whole foods vitamins he will be okay and he's ordered at least a year's supply (they do get rave reviews on Amazon). If you or anyone in your family likes trail mix or has eaten the organic Turkish apricots and likes them then you've got a good way to get some whole foods nourishment into them.


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

Auntie said:


> Kara please do a search for drying with a box fan. Using a dehydrator that utilizes heat actually changes the structure of the fruit.


 You are right, Auntie, thank you for that info.


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> I have for most of my life preferred my veggies uncooked or a lightly as I could get . Same with fruit. With a lot of things we eat they need to be combined with other food for us to get the most value from it. Field corn with lime makes the protein useable.


Hello, Smitty, that's the first I heard about lime and corn not being complementary. I thought the lime would alkalize the corn and the reason I eat raw fruits and veggies is because they alkalyze the lymphatic system, which is our immune system and it works best when it can keep the body alkalyzed. Learned that from my doctor who is an ND.

I agree with you about food combining and especially with fruits. Apples, however, because of the pectin can be combined with some other foods.


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Back in the day we only ate fruit for breakfast. Lunch and supper was dark leafy green salads with any kind of raw veggie a person might like dressed with xxx virgin greek olive oyl and Braggs Apple cider vinegar. Beans and cornbread in an emergency.


Sounds healthy and tasty too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

:vs_peek:


Kara said:


> You are getting some good feedback about your diet, that's great. Whenever the body gets better diet it naturally de-toxes over time. I just like the very short and powerful dryfast, and then the rest of the time don't get too anal-listic about it.
> 
> Whatever you are doing do more of it, hehehe.


Hey Kara

Nice to see you back.

When I see a fat chick that has gotten fatter since the last time I saw her, I make a point of telling her how good she looks. Fat chicks have feelings too, you know!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kara said:


> Hello, Smitty, that's the first I heard about lime and corn not being complementary. I thought the lime would alkalize the corn and the reason I eat raw fruits and veggies is because they alkalyze the lymphatic system, which is our immune system and it works best when it can keep the body alkalyzed. Learned that from my doctor who is an ND.
> 
> I agree with you about food combining and especially with fruits. Apples, however, because of the pectin can be combined with some other foods.


 Must have not made it clear. Lime is a good thing to add to field corn. The lime adds enzymes the body needs to make the best use of the protein in the corn. 
It also taste good. SHTF corn is something we will have no problem growing. We will be using a lot of it.


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Must have not made it clear. Lime is a good thing to add to field corn. The lime adds enzymes the body needs to make the best use of the protein in the corn.
> It also taste good. SHTF corn is something we will have no problem growing. We will be using a lot of it.


Okay, I understand now. It seems that most grasses and veggies do best in soil on the alkaline side of chemistry. I would eat pre-germinated corn and love tortillas made from pre-sprouted corn (The Ezekiel bread folks).


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kara said:


> Okay, I understand now. It seems that most grasses and veggies do best in soil on the alkaline side of chemistry. I would eat pre-germinated corn and love tortillas made from pre-sprouted corn (The Ezekiel bread folks).


 No reason early field corn can not be eaten on the cob as Sweet corn is. Different taste but not a thing wrong with it.
Maybe hard to find but we did a long thread some time back on Cat tail flower and roots.
We had one on eating Burdock weed also that may have surprised a few.
We had a good one on making your own Vanilla in bulk cheap we do more that talk about weapons and the things that will cause S to HTF.
I like this time of year for all of the almost free and free berries that come to life.


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> No reason early field corn can not be eaten on the cob as Sweet corn is. Different taste but not a thing wrong with it.
> Maybe hard to find but we did a long thread some time back on Cat tail flower and roots.
> We had one on eating Burdock weed also that may have surprised a few.
> We had a good one on making your own Vanilla in bulk cheap we do more that talk about weapons and the things that will cause S to HTF.
> I like this time of year for all of the almost free and free berries that come to life.


Thank you for your post and I really appreciate you for being so informative. To contribute to your post I've also discovered that the shoots of Japanese Knotweed are okay to eat too and it is considered an invasive species here in Connecticut. Last Autumn I located the Russian Olive tree berries and found them quite good.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elaeagnus_angustifolia

I did research a year ago into work being done to develop perennial corn. When I lived in Nairobi the street vendors sold a tough roasted corn (maize?) and it was okay. Japanese eat burdock root and I did dig some up and give it a try.

Yesterday I gathered from the backyard comfrey, plantain leaves, and dandelion leaves and brought it into the "Test Kitchen" to see if I could come up with something tasty and uncooked and could have an extended shelf life. Now in a winter famine scenario we could dig up the abundant Jerusalem artichokes and I'm not so fond of them either raw or cooked and wouldn't otherwise eat them. I think Mother Nature wants plants to mostly hold onto their life-giving roots and so their chemistry is such that makes them not on the top-ten list. :tango_face_smile:

I don't "data dump" on other people's threads - only here because I started this thread to discuss prepping for people who are on a raw food diet. Did you know that the French use the same word for "learning" and "teaching". That's what I'd like this thread to be for with regard to raw food diet prepping.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> There are veggies that require some form of cooking to better release the nutrients. Broccoli, for example, need to be steamed.


Actually, broccoli SPROUTS are one of the most miraculous cancer fighters in existence...and uncooked. Google it!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> Actually, broccoli SPROUTS are one of the most miraculous cancer fighters in existence...and uncooked. Google it!


I was referring to the mature broccoli, but I've never heard of eating the sprouts.

I found this; very interesting!

Broccoli Sprouts Help Detoxify Environmental Pollutants


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> Actually, broccoli SPROUTS are one of the most miraculous cancer fighters in existence...and uncooked. Google it!


I was referring to the mature broccoli, but I've never heard of eating the sprouts.

I found this; very interesting!

Broccoli Sprouts Help Detoxify Environmental Pollutants


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Speaking of this, I am celebrating my 30th year without having consumed anything that walks or crawls including meats and fowl.

I have been on a saltwater seafood only vegetarian diet for these years, but this post was timely as I am working towards the same ratio as Kara...that being at least 80% Raw diet...and cutting out the seafood. My original motivation was after reading the book "Diet for a New America" by John Robbins 30 years ago....and now even more so from his latest book.."Healthy at 100: The Scientifically Proven Secrets of the World's Healthiest and Longest-Lived Peoples".

I started for health reasons, but have also become somewhat of an ethical vegetarian as well. (It has nothing to do with my being a Buddhist.) It is the main reason that I am prepping by setting up a comprehensive Aquaponics system to grow our own food, with the fish not to be consumed except in dire circumstances. With the Aquaponics and wicking bed raised bed gardens, I can feed my family fully nutritious foods with little need for store bought items.

All that said, I *AM* a prepper, and fully prepared to hunt for protein if the situation demands it to survive. I may not be happy with the prospect, but my family will not go hungry due my abhorrence of killing...which I have had enough experience of against the most dangerous animal on earth...humans. After that, hunting provides absolutely no interest to me, except for critical survival.

Juicer, Blender, Milling Grinder, Dehydrator, Cold Oil Press, and Sprouter are all important items in our kitchen. Getting ready to turn 60 in a couple months, and don't feel it, don't look it, and intend to see three digits in my age before it's all over!!

Cheers


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kara said:


> You are right, Auntie, thank you for that info.


Never heard that changing the structure factoid. Thanks. Have not got around to drying much fruit but on jerky..heat below 140 with some good airflow is the key. No heat..just takes longer. Its generally rumored amongst the drying gurus...that food which exceeds much past 140 f. kills all the friendly enzymes..or denatures them..as the heathens say. Maybe changes the structure. Now let us jump back to trying to alkalyze our lymph systen. My gurus claim the blood needs alkalizing...is that the same thing maybe? Anyway he was peddling coral. Saw one add on Fake Book which said take a couple of Tablespoons of baking soda each day. I even tried it for a while. Not bad if its full of black pepper and Turmeric..lol. Now swinging back to gardening..my old hippy pal claims Mary Hoochie plants like acidic soil. Does anybody know for sure about that? The goal on most garden plants is to try to mimic the ph of rainwater I think. Its slightly acidic or low on the scale. Tap water usually too alkaline for delicate work...or so the hippy said.


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

SittingElf said:


> Actually, broccoli SPROUTS are one of the most miraculous cancer fighters in existence...and uncooked. Google it!


I do like the taste of cooked broccoli florets. I've made a kimchi from broccoli stems and that was okay. Since we are not herbivores cooking helps to break up the cellulose. That's what I use the Nutribullet for - to pulverize the cellulose in some of the tougher veggies. Tender green leaves are no problem. I did a comparative study on human anatomy and ape anatomy and found that the mountain gorillas bulk up very well eating mostly leaves and other stuff too, but they don't have good access to fruits at that high an elevation.

I am not an "ethical" anything when it comes to eating - just had health issues and learned to stay away from doctors and pharmaceuticals by eating a raw fruit and veggies diet.

StiffingElf, you bring up a great option for one getting fresh veggies during a food shortage or "don't-dare-go-oudoors" situation. Peas sprouts make good eating too.

When I did a long water fast for health issues at one point my body pee'd out sulfur crystals so I tend to stay away from high-sulfur veggies such as the broccoli and cabbages - I'll go for something else first and I did not include much of those in my seed bank.


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Never heard that changing the structure factoid. Thanks. Have not got around to drying much fruit but on jerky..heat below 140 with some good airflow is the key. No heat..just takes longer. Its generally rumored amongst the drying gurus...that food which exceeds much past 140 f. kills all the friendly enzymes..or denatures them..as the heathens say. Maybe changes the structure. Now let us jump back to trying to alkalyze our lymph systen. My gurus claim the blood needs alkalizing...is that the same thing maybe? Anyway he was peddling coral. Saw one add on Fake Book which said take a couple of Tablespoons of baking soda each day. I even tried it for a while. Not bad if its full of black pepper and Turmeric..lol. Now swinging back to gardening..my old hippy pal claims Mary Hoochie plants like acidic soil. Does anybody know for sure about that? The goal on most garden plants is to try to mimic the ph of rainwater I think. Its slightly acidic or low on the scale. Tap water usually too alkaline for delicate work...or so the hippy said.


Hi, Bigwheel, do you have any interest in making pemmican?

BTW, the blood pulls calcium, etc from the bones so one never need worry about the blood - it takes care of itself. The lymphatic fluids react to acids by first flushing through the kidneys and skin and if that's not working due to a high acid-forming diet, then it resorts to forming tumors, "dirty" fats, mucus - generally becoming more and more solidified. Fasting of some sort and returning the body to a natural (not unnatural, such as baking soda) diet - well the hard part is getting through the throes of de-toxing if one does not know how to tweak it. There are ND's who are de-tox specialists.

We have gotten my 82 years mother off some of her meds by encouraging her to have her daily fruit smoothie, which she has discovered she loves.

I'm not sure if rainwater is supposed to be acidic although it might be acidic because of the stuff it has to wash out of the atmosphere as it comes down.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well the health food guy on the radio was trying to get folks to use the diabetic ph papers to test urine..so assumed it had to do with what was in the the blood. How do a person measure the ph of a lymph gland?


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

SittingElf said:


> Speaking of this, I am celebrating my 30th year without having consumed anything that walks or crawls including meats and fowl.
> 
> I have been on a saltwater seafood only vegetarian diet for these years, but this post was timely as I am working towards the same ratio as Kara...that being at least 80% Raw diet...and cutting out the seafood. My original motivation was after reading the book "Diet for a New America" by John Robbins 30 years ago....and now even more so from his latest book.."Healthy at 100: The Scientifically Proven Secrets of the World's Healthiest and Longest-Lived Peoples".
> 
> ...


Hello, SittingElf, I'm curious to know how is your health condition? As a practicing Buddhist do you have any de-stressing techniques that work for you. What I've discovered is that stress is, strangely enough, contributory to an acid condition.

Do you eat much of kelp or seaweed? My thyroid glandulars have added kelp and bladderwrack (had my thyroid removed when 17 years, now 62 years).

About Aquaponics, hoping to see some good threads about that. Have you heard of the "Friendly Aquaponics" folks? They give away a lot of free info. We've considered doing that, but first I'm learning about the Mittleider gardening method, and I'm told it can be scaled over to aquaponics or hydroponics.

I used to love raw sea fish, but my tastes have gradually changed over. I don't count protein anymore now that I understand about amino acids being pre-cursors to protein. I'm now more focused on high-electrics, neurotransmitters found it the "high fruits" or strong fruits because I need to heal and rebuild my nervous system.

Thanks for bringing up those discussion points, much appreciated.


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Well the health food guy on the radio was trying to get folks to use the diabetic ph papers to test urine..so assumed it had to do with what was in the the blood. How do a person measure the ph of a lymph gland?


They are pointing in the right direction, toward the kidneys. If your kidneys are filtering well then of course your urine would test acid because the lymph system dumps into the kidneys, and through that "third kidney" - your skin. The blood does not dump - it feeds your cells.

The first order of business towards health, besides eating healthier, is to make sure the kidneys are filtering. Most people have kidneys that are not filtering well. I had that problem and now they are filtering. Check your a.m. urine and let it set for a few hours and then you should see a healthy amount of sediment. The old fashioned style Finnish sauna with cold shower does wonders too - you'll feel like you just shot out of your body! I could not find an emoti-con for that 

BTW, just recently medical science discovered that the lymph system extends all through the cells of the brain, both within the cells and bathing the cells. To me that means that my de-toxing efforts are also cleaning out the brain of placque and tumors, etc.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Kara said:


> Hello, SittingElf, I'm curious to know how is your health condition? As a practicing Buddhist do you have any de-stressing techniques that work for you. What I've discovered is that stress is, strangely enough, contributory to an acid condition.
> 
> My health is great, but working to make it even better! The daily practice of the sect I follow is stress reducing on its own. I don't meditate like Zen. Our practice is chanting and is calming.
> 
> ...


Cheers!


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

SittingElf said:


> Speaking of this, I am celebrating my 30th year without having consumed anything that walks or crawls including meats and fowl.
> 
> I have been on a saltwater seafood only vegetarian diet for these years, but this post was timely as I am working towards the same ratio as Kara...that being at least 80% Raw diet...and cutting out the seafood. My original motivation was after reading the book "Diet for a New America" by John Robbins 30 years ago....and now even more so from his latest book.."Healthy at 100: The Scientifically Proven Secrets of the World's Healthiest and Longest-Lived Peoples".
> 
> ...


I gave up my juicer and decided to be happy with smoothies that come out of my Nutribullet 900. I've been drying citrus rinds and tender herbs on the "warm" setting in my slow cooker. I was reading that banana peels have a purifying effect on water and I've been testing that out using my dried and ground banana peels. Thanks for giving me the idea of a cold oil press - will look into that. Did you know there is a company that grows and presses their own avocado oil from the pulp, not from the seeds? What do you use your cold press for?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> Speaking of this, I am celebrating my 30th year without having consumed anything that walks or crawls including meats and fowl.
> 
> I have been on a saltwater seafood only vegetarian diet for these years, but this post was timely as I am working towards the same ratio as Kara...that being at least 80% Raw diet...and cutting out the seafood. My original motivation was after reading the book "Diet for a New America" by John Robbins 30 years ago....and now even more so from his latest book.."Healthy at 100: The Scientifically Proven Secrets of the World's Healthiest and Longest-Lived Peoples".
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Elfie! :vs_clap:


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Kara said:


> I gave up my juicer and decided to be happy with smoothies that come out of my Nutribullet 900. I've been drying citrus rinds and tender herbs on the "warm" setting in my slow cooker. I was reading that banana peels have a purifying effect on water and I've been testing that out using my dried and ground banana peels. Thanks for giving me the idea of a cold oil press - will look into that. Did you know there is a company that grows and presses their own avocado oil from the pulp, not from the seeds? What do you use your cold press for?


My primary use for the oil press is pressing Moringa Seed Oil. Has many uses.

I am also going to use it for flax seed oil and others, but the primary reason for its purchase was for the moringa oil.


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

SittingElf said:


> Cheers!


OKAY, well done! Very intelligent and fun prepping. Wholistic prepping I like. Thank you for sharing your techniques for de-stressing, and I am familiar with that technique.

The myth-buster about Vitamin B-12 is the fact that the liver, being a chemical factory 'TRANSMUTES" .... yes, folks, you heard it right ... it transmutes, and I bet no one ever taught you that in school. I've not taken any B-12 in the three years I've been on fruits and veggies, so how is the body getting it's B-12? Ah-ha! Good question, eh! I've learned to give the body more credit for knowing what it's doing - just feed it what it wants (I use the sniff and taste test:if it smells sweet the body wants it).

Okay, that myth is busted and that leaves only two other myths I hear often about a raw high fruit and veggie diet and I'll leave those for another time.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Allright, that does it. All of you poor sap suckers are uninvited to all of my backyard barbeques and fish fries.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Allright, that does it. All of you poor sap suckers are uninvited to all of my backyard barbeques and fish fries.


Drooling here. :vs_OMG:

I have been craving a catfish fry for weeks now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kara said:


> OKAY, well done! Very intelligent and fun prepping. Wholistic prepping I like. Thank you for sharing your techniques for de-stressing, and I am familiar with that technique.
> 
> The myth-buster about Vitamin B-12 is the fact that the liver, being a chemical factory 'TRANSMUTES" .... yes, folks, you heard it right ... it transmutes, and I bet no one ever taught you that in school. I've not taken any B-12 in the three years I've been on fruits and veggies, so how is the body getting it's B-12? Ah-ha! Good question, eh! I've learned to give the body more credit for knowing what it's doing - just feed it what it wants (I use the sniff and taste test:if it smells sweet the body wants it).
> 
> Okay, that myth is busted and that leaves only two other myths I hear often about a raw high fruit and veggie diet and I'll leave those for another time.


(Slippy pulls out his notebook entitled "Querstions That May Never Be Answered" and writes: Which bathroom does a TRANSMUTE use?)


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Tonight, me and the granddaughter are using our bodies to transform heated cow muscle into septic tank filler to feed the bacteria living there.

I love being part of an ecosystem.


----------

